
C# Alternative to System.Text.StringBuilder, faster and less memory allocation - maverickeye
https://github.com/justinamiller/LiteStringBuilder
======
maverickeye
[https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5251791/Alternative-
to-...](https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5251791/Alternative-to-System-
Text-StringBuilder)

